# [GUIDE] How to add games to your fake/clone SNES Classic



## ericmaxman (Apr 21, 2020)

I recently stumbled across a method on how to add games to the SNES Classic clone, in addition to a hidden menu.

*Hidden menu*
1. Enter the Manual menu, the one with the QR code
2. Press X, followed by the Left key. (If Left key doesn't work, try the Left trigger?)

*Mounting to PC*
1. Use a Micro USB cable to connect to the PC
2. Press "Select" + "L" + "R" to enter USB mode. Note that the controller cannot be used now. Pressing the 3 keys again returns to controller mode.
3. The device should appear in your PC as "fireprime"
4. Open up the "snesrom" folder
5. Put games into the "roms_ex" folder

That said, I am not sure which version of the SNES Classic clone will these steps apply to, considering the sheer number of clones out there. 

But, I believe it should work for this particular version, with the Rockchip RK3128 chip. 

If anyone has a clone system please try out these steps and let me know if it works. I appreciate the input.


----------



## nickzero (Jun 22, 2020)

Interesting, your snes mini have a micro sd on motherboard?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

interesting, your snes mini have micro sd reader on motherboard?


----------



## Mexicalipc (Aug 9, 2020)

Eric, what clone do you have?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Hello, which clone do you have?? I have this and would like to add Games to it.


----------



## Stargazer (Oct 27, 2020)

I have NES Classic Mini, but it's fake one, It has the same circuit board as fake SNES Classic Mini (Red Circuit board with micro SD card slot). When I installed micro SD card with some NES roms in it and cinnected it to TV, the secret menu opened (photo attached) but it couldn't find any roms. How can I make it find roms on micro SD card?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Stargazer said:


> I have NES Classic Mini, but it's fake one, It has the same circuit board as fake SNES Classic Mini (Red Circuit board with micro SD card slot). When I installed micro SD card with some NES roms in it and connected it to TV, the secret menu opened (photo attached) but it couldn't find any roms. How can I make it find roms on micro SD card?



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Mexicalipc said:


> Eric, what clone do you have?
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> Hello, which clone do you have?? I have this and would like to add Games to it.



I have the same, but NES Mini


----------



## Checho503 (Nov 10, 2020)

Did you figure this out? I have the same clone except it's an SNES Mini and am getting the same screen! Check out my Imgur post. They wont let me post the link to Imgur. But, if you look up user 'checho503' under 'What Kind of Emulator is This', you can see the post.


----------



## nickzero (Dec 26, 2020)

micro sd  game/nes/game.nes


----------



## murcielago2 (Jan 23, 2021)

On the fake snes i was able to install Retrorangepi and wired the ports  to USB need to change the port location since the original controllers are i2c  ports not USB.  So change the wiring and use a usb controller or dongle, if you unscrew the board it will show the usb ports maked at the bottom , then on the first boot i disable the bg music because it was crashing , go into the retropiemenu , scroll to retrorangepi menu and disable Backgroud music ,  i changed  the retropie theme for the mini snes theme ruckage / es-theme-snes-mini , and is running , nes , snes, genesis, neogeo, psx , mame , very good


----------



## Morozco (Mar 20, 2021)

Stargazer said:


> I have NES Classic Mini, but it's fake one, It has the same circuit board as fake SNES Classic Mini (Red Circuit board with micro SD card slot). When I installed micro SD card with some NES roms in it and cinnected it to TV, the secret menu opened (photo attached) but it couldn't find any roms. How can I make it find roms on micro SD card?
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Is ea


----------



## Morozco (Mar 30, 2021)

Its easy just format your sd in fat 32   create a game folder and inside of game folder other whit the name snes for super nes games 
Nes for nintendo games 
Ps for play station games
Sega for sega game and etc etc

And inside of every folder the rooms for every sistem thats it bro


----------



## CollectorChris (Jul 7, 2021)

Hello. Hope you don't mind me reviving this thread, but is there a way to add Screenshots to this? I recently got a Fake SNES mini like this and got other roms working, but I really would like to add some screens in that big box to the right. Is that Possible?


----------



## WD_GASTER2 (Aug 17, 2021)

hi silly question. is there full pics of this device? i am legitimately curious. 
ive been gone for a long time.


----------



## Daniboy (Sep 9, 2021)

(RESOLVED) The best way is format a micro se card in Fat 32, after, create a folder “GAME” (uppercase) and a subfolder “snes” (lowercase). Then, put a roms in the subfolder. Remember, put together a image game cover with the SAME name of the rom game with .jpg extension. That’s all!! Enjoy!
To watch a video that’s I found:


----------



## SetoKaibaCl (Oct 22, 2021)

murcielago2 said:


> On the fake snes i was able to install Retrorangepi and wired the ports  to USB need to change the port location since the original controllers are i2c  ports not USB.  So change the wiring and use a usb controller or dongle, if you unscrew the board it will show the usb ports maked at the bottom , then on the first boot i disable the bg music because it was crashing , go into the retropiemenu , scroll to retrorangepi menu and disable Backgroud music ,  i changed  the retropie theme for the mini snes theme ruckage / es-theme-snes-mini , and is running , nes , snes, genesis, neogeo, psx , mame , very good


Can you upload some images of the USB mod ? I'd installed retropie but doesn't recognize controls.


----------



## SetoKaibaCl (Nov 5, 2021)

I'm waiting for the imagen for the usb controllers mod please.


----------



## murcielago2 (Dec 16, 2021)

SetoKaibaCl said:


> I'm waiting for the imagen for the usb controllers mod please.


remove spaces 

i.imgur. com /AyUDOn1.png


----------



## murcielago2 (Dec 16, 2021)

SetoKaibaCl said:


> Can you upload some images of the USB mod ? I'd installed retropie but doesn't recognize controls.



i.imgur . com /LvEnDKi.png   rewire the port and chage for a usb conector

i.imgur . com /2Y5ijnF.png


----------



## zackcooper (Mar 18, 2022)

is there a way to add some new games/delete the existing ones from this NES mini Chinese clone?


----------



## ElysianBlinds (May 10, 2022)

I'm really hoping someone reads this and knows what I am talking about. Long story short I bought one of these clone systems from a random lady on FB Marketplace. I already had an official one but I saw this (legit looking and listed as legit) Snes clone for sale for cheap and hopped on it. Got it back, plugged it up, immediately noticed the box art was skewed. Games work fine, whatever. Fast forward to a few months later and I decided to open it up. Red motherboard and a micro SD slot? Uhhhhhh okay. Found this forum baord. Thank God someone knew how to set up the folders and what to name them BUT this only worked for Dreamcast, Playstation, Snes, and GBA. They all seem to work really smooth. In fact, Mighty Morphin Power Rangers - The Fighting Edition doesn't run properly on my legit Snes classic but it works perfect on this clone which I am calling the "Red Clone" because of its red motherboard. Anyways, here's what I've got so far:

SD/GAME/snes/game.sfc or game.smc
SD/GAME/dc/GDI Folder/[GDI] Street Fighter III - 3rd Strike v1.001 (US)/track01.bin + track02.raw + track03.bin etc
SD/GAME/gba/game.gba
SD/GAME/ps/Pocket Fighter (USA)/bin + cue files


Currently I am trying everything I can to make MAME and Sega to work. I haven't tried NES yet but I am sure it works fine with the path SD/GAME/nes/game.nes

Beyond that, when I loaded up PS1 games it says BIOS file not found and something about better performance if I had it. Problem is that I don't know where to put it. I'll try a bunch of stuff and see what's up. Lol this is a needle in a haystack scenario. If anyone has a manual or a more in depth video link, any additional info would be amazing. Thanks.

Gonna try a few different things and then I will update you all soon.


----------



## erffquake (Jun 1, 2022)

ElysianBlinds, How has the performance been for PS, GBA, and Dreamcast? I am not expecting much, but thank you very much for  sharing the path info.


----------



## WayneBruce (Sep 3, 2022)

Good morning guys, does anyone know how to add more games to this fake nes classic?


----------

